# Water test



## Jenn4a (Jan 29, 2015)

Water TDS test

RO first read: 102 ppm
Tap: 416 ppm
RO second read: 91 ppm 
Kroger bottled water: 002 ppm
charcoal RO test: 80 ppm

RO first: The first read wasn't in a rinsed out cup, so it's straight from the dishwasher and dried. Salt and soap from the dishwasher? Obviously the dishwasher is hooked up to the tap and not the RO  just to be clear. 

RO second: after testing the tap, I rinsed the cup out with RO and then filled the cup to retest the RO. The result from the second reading is probably more accurate. 

Bottled water: I was curious, and I bet that the bottled water is 000-001. The RO water before testing the bottled water probably increased the ppm very slightly. 

Charcoal RO water test:
Okay so I'm a complete newbie when it comes to water quality. I love doing experiments, _ hide the plants! _  I cleaned an apple juice plastic 1/2 Gal container, and I filled it 50-60% RO water. I added about 1-2 Tablespoons of charcoal. I may have giving the container 8 oz every couple of days, inconsistently. 
NOTE: I used some of this water for my phrag Caudatum and Caudatum hybrid a couple days ago. I added a drop or two of pH down. The pH before adding the pH down was 6.95. The altered pH read 5.9. (The seedlings are in a LECA mix.)
So even though I added pH down, the TDS of the charcoal RO water is slightly less than just the RO water alone after around 8 days of sitting in the container. (This isn't a very good experiment.. Pretty uncontrolled and relaxed. I just found it interesting.)

I know this experiment is "flawed" and isn't precise. Maybe this is interesting in the least? 

As far as my RO water alone, do you guys think it is safe? I have a water softener but it looks like the RO is still working, more or less. 
**For my Phrags and Paphs, I plan to use water from the Charcoal RO container. This time I'll add some bottled water to lower the TDS. 

Thanks in advance for reading this post. I hope it isn't too stupid..


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't understand how the RO w/ charcoal can have lower TDS than pure RO.  You can use the RO system w/ your softened water, it will just get worn out faster. BTW, your "Kroger bottled water" must be distilled.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 30, 2015)

The charcoal absorbs salts Eric. That is the curse of charcoal, it absorbs salts and when it gets loaded it may release much of it. The trigger can be a lower pH of the water. Result may or may not be noticeable


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> The charcoal absorbs salts Eric. That is the curse of charcoal, it absorbs salts and when it gets loaded it may release much of it. The trigger can be a lower pH of the water. Result may or may not be noticeable



I didn't know about the "curse" of charcoal, good to know. Thanks  I knew that it removes water impurities so I wanted to test it. I'll continue checking the pH and TDS of the water I use to make sure it's safe.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 30, 2015)

The difference between (RO second read: 91 ppm) and (charcoal RO test: 80 ppm) may barely be significant, depending on the accuracy and repeatability of your testing device and your admittedly uncontrolled experiment. 

90 ppm is pretty poor performance for RO, but usable for most plant watering purposes. But I have a question - are you putting softened or unsoftened water through your RO unit? If it is unsoftened, then much of that 90ppm represents calcium, maybe magnesium, that your plants do need. If it is typical softened water, then you have sodium instead, not so good. In most cases I would use unsoftened water on plants and avoid softened water.


----------



## Justin (Jan 30, 2015)

90 ppm for a R/O unit? maybe time for a new membrane or the unit is not working properly.

do you have a water report for your tapwater?


----------



## Ray (Jan 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I don't understand how the RO w/ charcoal can have lower TDS than pure RO.  You can use the RO system w/ your softened water, it will just get worn out faster. BTW, your "Kroger bottled water" must be distilled.



Actually, salt doesn't foul the membrane as much as the calcium, magnesium, and iron carbonates in hard water, so I'd expect more life when used with softened water.

I agree that there is something amiss with that system.

The least efficient membranes I have seen are rated to reject 93% of the dissolved solids (most are 98-99%), so I would expect more on the order of less than 30 ppm.

Has the membrane been in use a long time, or stored dry since it was first put in service?

Then again, we also have to ask about the accuracy of the TDS meter. I've seen some reasonable ones, and some REALLY bad ones.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't have a report for the tap unfortunately. I'm sorry that I didn't include this info: my RO hasn't been checked since a couple years.. Possibly even more. The thing is, it can't be replaced or whatever needs to be done because the water will have to be turned off at the main. The water valve that shuts off the water in the house is broken. It turns and turns but it doesn't shut off. 

I do believe that the RO has the softened water. The water softener is in the garage; I only know that the RO is set up by my kitchen sink, so I assume that it's using the softened water. 

I'll edit and add the link of the TDS meter I have. It's not very expensive but probably not the worse one ever? HM Digital TDS-4 Pocket Size TDS Tester Meter Without Digital Thermometer, 0-9990 ppm Measurement Range , 1 ppm Resolution, +/- 2% Readout Accuracy https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002T6L5M/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_dY5Yub08XV5ZT


----------



## gonewild (Jan 30, 2015)

Jenn4a said:


> The thing is, it can't be replaced or whatever needs to be done because the water will have to be turned off at the main. The water valve that shuts off the water in the house is broken. It turns and turns but it doesn't shut off.



It should be simple to turn the water off at the main. Won't cause any problem in the house.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not very knowledgable when it comes to tampering with the house... I'm just a college student (21 years old) living at home.  

Basically what I'm getting at is that I don't know how to turn off the water and check the RO system.. There's also a possibility that I might get yelled at; like I'm burning the house down


----------



## gonewild (Jan 30, 2015)

Jenn4a said:


> I'm not very knowledgable when it comes to tampering with the house... I'm just a college student (21 years old) living at home.
> 
> Basically what I'm getting at is that I don't know how to turn off the water and check the RO system.. There's also a possibility that I might get yelled at; like I'm burning the house down



You are just a college student? Dude learn how to turn off the water at the main! This is something every adult has a responsibility to know how to do in case of emergency. No offense but spend a moment with the family and talk about water valves.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

That's a good point... I'll ask tonight. I don't know simple things like this because they've never really liked me tampering with things, or when I asked how to do it myself.

ETA,
I watched a video on how to do it... I thought it'd be harder for some reason. I feel pretty stupid (is there a facepalm emoticon?).. So now I just have to figure out where it is. 
I don't think I should mess with the water shut off in the basement. She might feel safer with having someone "professional" diagnose it. 

Then I'll need to figure out what I need to do about the RO system. I don't think they know how to fix it either, without looking it up. She usually had someone come in to fix it. At the risk of feeling even more stupid, could anyone point me to a good place to start with "checking" and replacing parts for the RO?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 30, 2015)

Congratulations! Now you are talking like a student.
Changing the cartridges in the RO is not complicated and you and your parents can DIY. Ray sells RO units and can advise and you camn probably find replacement parts at local hardware stores. 
Youtube surely has 1000 videos showing how to change everything.

To turn off your water main usually out by the street or sidewalk there is a cement box in the ground that has the water meter and a valve in it, that is the water main valve. If you and your parents don't know where the main is ask the water company to show you, they should offer that as free service.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll continue updating this as needed, and possibly ask questions. I think I have most of the info, if not all the info needed, provided by Ray's website.  it's very helpful from the basics and the maintenance. If you're reading this Ray, Thanks! It makes me feel more comfortable with handling the RO system. 

I do wonder if the majority of the system should be replaced, or just the filters? I believe the same system has been used for around 6+ years with a couple changes here and there. Sorry for the lack of technical terms; I still got a lot of reading to do. I do know that the sediment filter is way overdue to be changed or replaced.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2015)

6 years! We change our filter canisters every 6 months.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

No! I mean I've had the same system with the filters replaced a couple of times. Sorry  .. Still too long though. I didn't know when they should be replaced. 

I really don't know that much about RO... In fact I didn't know it was an RO system until about a year ago. I just thought it was "a regular filter." I'll be reading more about them later tonight


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2015)

I've heard coffee made with RO water tastes better.


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 30, 2015)

Jenn, you (or your parents) need to call the water co. regardless and replace the faulty shutoff valve inside your house. It's just not safe not having one - especially since your parents don't seem to maintain their water system properly. They need to call in a plumber if they can't do it themselves (I suspect not), and the plumber will likely arrange to have the city shut off the water for a day.

When the RO system was installed, was it not installed with valves? You should be able to shut off the water to just the RO system and replace the membrane and the filters. 80 ppm is not bad for plants, but I wouldn't put it in a humidifier, or a coffee maker. Yes, coffee tastes a lot better with pure water.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe if I took pictures of the RO system underneath the sink, would that help?

I definitely agree about having the plumber checking the shutoff valve. My mom did say that she will have to call one to fix it. 

About the water at the main, my mom said something about having to call to get the water shut off because it requires some sort of special lever or tool. I will see if we can look at it together and check.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2015)

Sure , show us the photos and we'll try to remote control you thru the fix.


----------



## Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Jenn - replace the filters, membrane, and flow restrictor. (If you order from me, I'll include a new flow restrictor with the membrane at no charge, and it'll improve the efficiency of the system).

If you're using it for drinking water, some suggest that you:

Remove the filters and membrane
fill the sediment filter canister (the first one in line) with bleach and reassemble the system.
Run water through it for about ten minutes.
Open it up again, put in the new components.
In all cases, after putting in a new membrane, let the water run freely for about 30-60 minutes to flush the preservatives out of it, before using the water.


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 31, 2015)

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jenn4a/library/RO
_I'll be deleting this album after my RO has been successfully changed and all that._

I tried to add as many photos as needed to show all the connections and such without being excessive. If I need to move anything from underneath the cabinets, let me know and I'll take more photos. I believe I got photos of all the different tubes and such. The RO is set up underneath the left side; the RO "faucet sits on the right side above the sink, (to the right of the sink's faucet.)

Seeing the canisters up close, it doesn't seem so hard. When I look at all the hoses and tubes everywhere, it is intimidating. Thanks everyone who is helping me. It's much appreciated! I guess my weaknesses are critical when it comes to "home" responsibilities. Since that has been pointed out, I'll be making an effort to learn essential procedures, especially for emergencies. If someone told me I could become more well rounded from an online forum, I probably wouldn't believe them.. until now 

And Ray, let me get back to you on the offer. It's ultimately my parent's decision;_I'm not sure where/when they want to get the parts, but I'll mention your offer._


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2015)

That is a private photobucket account, so I couldn't view anything.


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Jenn4a (Feb 1, 2015)

Let me know if it still isn't working. I've been having problems with photobucket, sorry.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2015)

Link worked for me now.


----------

